# Salt: A World History



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

by Mark Kurlansky
(Hardcover - January 2002) 352 pages

Read the first chapter 
of SALT: A WORLD HISTORY


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

His book *Cod* is also super!


----------



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

I read this book a couple months ago...really enjoyed it! Fascinating stuff in there, I thought!


----------

